# Nintendo Switch firmware 14.0.0 released, finally adds folder support



## Takokeshi (Mar 22, 2022)

I like when new updates happen, tbh. Even when there aren't new features like this, idk it's just fun to update stuff.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 22, 2022)

Great! Now where's my themes?!

Source no worky?


----------



## binkinator (Mar 22, 2022)

This is awesome (but it’s going to break themes…I just know it.)


----------



## Chary (Mar 22, 2022)

Memoir said:


> Great! Now where's my themes?!
> 
> Source no worky?


Mobile decided to be an absolute pain to post the thread from and mess half of it up--formatting and source should work now.


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 22, 2022)

my sweet atelier games finally in some kind of logical order





I just wish you could open the groups from the main menu instead of having to go to all apps first, gotta love the nintendo caveat™


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 22, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> my sweet atelier games finally in some kind of logical order
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I just wish you could open the groups from the main menu instead of having to go to all apps first, gotta love the nintendo caveat™


Is it worth playing them all, by the way? I only got the new one right now (Sophie 2) but I know RPGs can tend to suck a lot of time out of you lol. Which ones *don't* have the time limit stuff? I think Ryza and Sophie don't, at least (correct?)


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 22, 2022)

Phew, one less thing for people to moan about every time there's an update.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 22, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> my sweet atelier games finally in some kind of logical order
> 
> View attachment 302737
> 
> I just wish you could open the groups from the main menu instead of having to go to all apps first, gotta love the nintendo caveat™


Of COURSE there's a catch.


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 22, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> Is it worth playing them all, by the way? I only got the new one right now (Sophie 2) but I know RPGs can tend to suck a lot of time out of you lol. Which ones *don't* have the time limit stuff? I think Ryza and Sophie don't, at least (correct?)


I haven't actually played them all, but I love the ones I have got to already, even with the timers. Ryza and Sophie don't have that though. As our lovely @Ericzander has said before, it's a great series to chip away at and just take a game at a time between other things. You'd easily burn out trying to marathon them.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 22, 2022)

i just want cloud saves for all games. just the pokemon one's or an option to back up saves on an SD card...


----------



## Xzi (Mar 22, 2022)

An actual feature update for a Nintendo console?  At this rate, who knows, Switch's UX may actually catch up to Windows 3.1 in a few years.


----------



## DKB (Mar 22, 2022)

It took five years to add folders. Oh, my God.


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 22, 2022)

New atmosphere release in 3... 2...


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 22, 2022)

tbh this update fixes a stupid problem I've been having. I like the All Software page to be all nice and tidy, and it bugs me when you don't have enough games to fill a row and just have a row with 1-2 squares on it. with groups it doesn't matter, I can just figure out a way to sort my games in a way where it looks tidy.



Scarlet said:


> I haven't actually played them all, but I love the ones I have got to already, even with the timers. Ryza and Sophie don't have that though. As our lovely @Ericzander has said before, it's a great series to chip away at and just take a game at a time between other things. You'd easily burn out trying to marathon them.


One more thing. I know Sophie 2 can be enjoyed without playing the first game beforehand, because the world the game happens in is completely unrelated to the first game, but Ryza 2 is a direct sequel chronologically to the first one, so would playing 2 without playing the first game cause any issues?


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Mar 22, 2022)

What's the fuse count of 14.0.0, were any fuses blown since the last one?


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 22, 2022)

Speaking of fuses, I'm interested in knowing if there is a new masterkey (and did any games even ever end up using masterkey 11? Never seen one...)


----------



## impeeza (Mar 22, 2022)

And the "accidental" updates start on 3.2.1...


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Mar 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> And the "accidental" updates start on 3.2.1...


Can't wait to see that flood of spam /s


----------



## xdarkx (Mar 22, 2022)

About that Bluetooth audio volume adjustment, I can already do that already prior to this update.  So this wasn't implemented before?

Regardless, the new folder feature is a welcome addition.


----------



## Tomy Sakazaki (Mar 22, 2022)

I've seen that this one also brings another joycon update, does anyone actually keep track of what those controller updates actually does?


----------



## binkinator (Mar 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> And the "accidental" updates start on 3.2.1...


There’s already one in the forums…


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2022)

It’s been 3,000 years


----------



## impeeza (Mar 22, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> Speaking of fuses, I'm interested in knowing if there is a new masterkey (and did any games even ever end up using masterkey 11? Never seen one...)


At least Mario Kart 8 deluxe 2.0.0 uses the 13.x keys.


binkinator said:


> There’s already one in the forums…


three and counting!


----------



## binkinator (Mar 22, 2022)

Dragon91Nippon said:


> What's the fuse count of 14.0.0, were any fuses blown since the last one?



We’re prolly due a new fuse (17) due to the major revision bump..

https://switchbrew.org/wiki/Fuses#Anti-downgrade


----------



## godreborn (Mar 22, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> Speaking of fuses, I'm interested in knowing if there is a new masterkey (and did any games even ever end up using masterkey 11? Never seen one...)


If you mean 0c, the Sega Genesis nso uses it while n64 uses 0a iirc.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Mar 22, 2022)

binkinator said:


> We’re prolly due a new fuse (17) due to the major revision bump..
> 
> https://switchbrew.org/wiki/Fuses#Anti-downgrade


Nintendo has been very stingy with them lately, for some reason...


----------



## Joeynator3000 (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm still hoping that one of these days, Switch will get Dolby support. TwT


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 22, 2022)

Not a stability firmware upgrade? Color me impressed.


----------



## TomSwitch (Mar 22, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 302735​More than five years after the launch of the Nintendo Switch, the console has gotten a major quality of life feature. Added in today's 14.0.0 firmware update was the "Groups" feature, which gives users the ability to collect their games and organize them into folders. If you have more than 12 games, you can navigate to the All Software tab, where you'll be prompted to select which games you'd like to put into a group, and then name it. The Switch can have up to 100 different groups with up to 200 individual games within each group.
> 
> Source


Finally they do something for their best customers.


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 22, 2022)

godreborn said:


> If you mean 0c, the Sega Genesis nso uses it while n64 uses 0a iirc.


Plenty of games use 0a and 0c, but I've never seen one use 0b. so I wonder why it was added in the first place.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Mar 22, 2022)

Cool, I love when nintendo excitedly announces that they've finally added a half assed version of a feature that was standard on consoles a literal decade ago.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Mar 22, 2022)

samcambolt270 said:


> Cool, I love when nintendo excitedly announces that they've finally added a half assed version of a feature that was standard on consoles a literal decade ago.


A feature so important that they only managed to sell 100,000,000 Switches before adding it. Too bad they focused on providing features that actually mattered the first five years.


----------



## spkatsi (Mar 22, 2022)

I will wait for the stable versions


----------



## TomSwitch (Mar 22, 2022)

ChibiMofo said:


> A feature so important that they only managed to sell 100,000,000 Switches before adding it. Too bad they focused on providing features that actually mattered the first five years.


It’s not important to most customers, it’s only important to their best and worst customers.


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Mar 22, 2022)

WE DID IT REDDIT!!!

Now then, where are themes at? Or at least let me set a custom background or SOMETHING.


----------



## TomSwitch (Mar 22, 2022)

Auto group like iOS? Nintendo tend to be more expensive than most alternatives so not that many items for the average customers unlike Apple with of lots of free items so everyone has multiple pages of apps until that feature came


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 22, 2022)

ChibiMofo said:


> A feature so important that they only managed to sell 100,000,000 Switches before adding it. Too bad they focused on providing features that actually mattered the first five years.


yeah, features that actually mattered... like joy con drift and an ugly red wart on the switch home screen. can't forget nintendo labo, how useful that feature was!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Phew, one less thing for people to moan about every time there's an update.



It's 2022, it's perfectly valid to critique the lack of folders. Five years is too damn long. Those who are complicit with the barebones GUI are also just as annoying.


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Mar 22, 2022)

I have a feeling Nintendo refused to add folders during the last few years is because they knew pirates installed like a thousand games on their Switch and folders will only encourage them to keep adding more. It's difficult to manage games on the Switch if you have a 512GB SD filled with games. Now that Garyopa is in jail and served as a warning to other pirates they felt it's time to add this feature.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 22, 2022)

Oh cool, another day-1 feature, 5 years late... Just like Bluetooth headset support.


----------



## Aheago (Mar 22, 2022)

It’s not just a folder, it’s a group


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 22, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> i just want cloud saves for all games. just the pokemon one's or an option to back up saves on an SD card...


Isn't that already an option, named "Checkpoint"? Oh wait, that's homebrew, not base Switch...goddamnit Nintendo.


----------



## Mr Skinner (Mar 22, 2022)

You know what best suits folders on any OS?  Bugs, a lot of bugs.  Hopefully one of these is a viable exploit.


----------



## Mr Skinner (Mar 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> And the "accidental" updates start on 3.2.1...


It wasn't their fault, their "friends brothers cousin" did it.


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Mar 22, 2022)

OK I just tried it. It's not folders like what people thought - it's just a way to manage your games by grouping them. It's good for pirates with a gazillion games but for everyday users, this is not practical as you have to press a series of buttons to reach the group menu.

Windows 11 has no folders to manage the apps too. I wonder if these companies are planning to sell folders as NFT?


----------



## cobjak (Mar 22, 2022)

Fire


----------



## samcambolt270 (Mar 22, 2022)

ChibiMofo said:


> A feature so important that they only managed to sell 100,000,000 Switches before adding it. Too bad they focused on providing features that actually mattered the first five years.


Lol, yeah, it's totally a defense to not have QOL features just because it sold well without them. That's like defending releasing a subpar game in a known franchise because you know people will buy it anyway. I sure love the 50 thousand stability updates they wasted time working on instead of actually adding requested features, but surely you think all the poorly guised and totally useless exploit fixes were so much more important just because it sold well despite them.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 22, 2022)

I hope eventually we will be able to pin them to the home page. Also, I hope that it doesn't take this long to do this, for their next console.


----------



## fvig2001 (Mar 22, 2022)

Can't wait for 14.0.1 so that I can update to it. Surprised that Nintendo is still adding features after so long.


----------



## wiitendo84 (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm just more surprised that it's been 5 years since the switch has come out and they haven't made a peep about a successor yet.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Oh cool, another day-1 feature, 5 years late... Just like Bluetooth headset support.


And still no themes ;O;


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2022)

@Crazynoob458 say the line

(also for once, the first quote in my sig doesn't apply, and as for the second one, only the last few apply!!!)


----------



## impeeza (Mar 22, 2022)

xdarkx said:


> About that Bluetooth audio volume adjustment, I can already do that already prior to this update.  So this wasn't implemented before?
> 
> Regardless, the new folder feature is a welcome addition.


before you can adjust the volume on the console buttons, but not with the earphone buttons, now you can.


----------



## ZeroFX (Mar 22, 2022)

HOS beta14 just dropped then oh my!


----------



## djpannda (Mar 22, 2022)

… ok but is it sxos compatible


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 22, 2022)

Memoir said:


> Of COURSE there's a catch.



Still, a decent step in the right direction, probably.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 22, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> Plenty of games use 0a and 0c, but I've never seen one use 0b. so I wonder why it was added in the first place.


They'll usually bump the key revision and fuse count in updates that have security fixes, then shortly after they'll release an sdk update with authoring tools updated for the new key revision.
If there aren't many games that use key revision 0b, then not a ton of developers were running the sdk versions with authoring tools that default to 0b when they were creating their master roms.


----------



## DCarnage (Mar 22, 2022)

But where is the "General system stability improvements to enhance the user's experience."?! We can't live without the "General system stability improvements to enhance the user's experience.".


----------



## Jayro (Mar 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> And still no themes ;O;


I know... And installing themes on CFW is confusing and conflicts with ofw updates. :/


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 22, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> my sweet atelier games finally in some kind of logical order
> 
> View attachment 302737
> 
> I just wish you could open the groups from the main menu instead of having to go to all apps first, gotta love the nintendo caveat™


dam, one hell of a factory line pumping those out. watch out CoD
...been meaning to look into them more. not sure if they would peak my interest or noy
also, if it helps at all with quickly getting to the all apps section quickly, you can the home menu loops so you can just tap left to jump over there


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 22, 2022)

Well it has all the basics I wanted since launch now. Really all I ever needed was bluetooth audio, and folders would always have been nice. Now that they're both here, I'm happy. Only thing I'm genuinely looking for at this point would be actual themes we could purchase like the 3DS had, but as that's purely aesthetic, it's not a super pressing issue like these other things had been


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> You'd easily burn out trying to marathon them.


can confirm! i decided to marathon them last summer as i had nothing better to do.

i felt like dying by the end of it.


----------



## thesjaakspoiler (Mar 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> And the "accidental" updates start on 3.2.1...


I'm asking it for a friend, I swear!


----------



## NakedFaerie (Mar 22, 2022)

Lame. Cant NintenDOH do anything properly.
Have they even seen a PlayStation or Xbox and seen how they do folders.
This is pathetic, they are hidden behind many button clicks.
I would've liked to see you able to choose a folder and stay in that folder. Like the main screen show ONLY the folder you choose.
That way when you swap SD cards it only shows games on that card and playable ones. Nope, you have to click multiple times, multiple buttons to get to the 'group'.

And wait for the next update next week as when you choose 'downloaded games' its missing half the downloaded games and also showing not downloaded games so thats broken.
And where is the sorting for groups? In a group you can sort but only manually. There are lots of sorting options but none in groups.

They are really lame and have 0 testing. WE are the free beta testers. Pathetic nintenDOH. half assed it again like normal. They never do things the smart full way, only a tiny bit. Like themes, its black or white, no actual themes.
And Netflix said they had a working app BEFORE the Switch was even released (theyh obviously have a dev console) and they were ready to release it on launch day. So what does nintenDOH do? Nothing, ignore them, say no video streaming for at least a year. Thats a lie, then they add USA only streaming of what is it? Im not in USA so I cant remember,  HULU, thats it. Then they add YouTube and manga (being in japan i see that as a thing thehy would do) but when everyone asks where is Netflix they say go ask netflix. WTF? The app is ready, nintenDOH wont approve it. Its been ready forever, got nothing to do with netflix its all nintenDOHs doing as why there is no netflix on Switch. There WAS on Wii and WiiU and 3DS until NintenDOH killed it off so they hate Netflix for some reason.

Can they do anything right? Want me to list the faults with just the Switch? It'll be a really long list. Then you have 3Ds, WiiU, Wii, 2DS, Switch LAME or as they call it Switch OLED....


----------



## NakedFaerie (Mar 22, 2022)

DKB said:


> It took five years to add folders. Oh, my God.


As I said in my big post above, Netflix had an app ready for Switch's launch. So its also taken over 5 years to add Netflix but its still not here so how long till they finally add it?


----------



## SonicRings (Mar 22, 2022)

I love how they finally add folders, but ONLY in that weird ass menu that's so out of the way. I've legit only found out about it recently, and used it all of twice just out of curiosity.

Is it so hard to just add folders to the home menu? Come on. That's the one place it makes sense keeping folders!


----------



## xaxa (Mar 22, 2022)

The Switch launched 3 Mar 2017
It took 5 years for folder support.

Remember how long it took to implement folders the next time anyone out there says you should solely depend on Nintendo for video game preservation.


----------



## XDel (Mar 22, 2022)

Yes yes, nice feature, but what about stability?!


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 22, 2022)

NakedFaerie said:


> have 0 testing. WE are the free beta testers.


Incorrect.



NakedFaerie said:


> And Netflix said they had a working app BEFORE the Switch was even released (theyh obviously have a dev console) and they were ready to release it on launch day. So what does nintenDOH do? Nothing, ignore them, say no video streaming for at least a year. Thats a lie, then they add USA only streaming of what is it? Im not in USA so I cant remember,  HULU, thats it. Then they add YouTube and manga (being in japan i see that as a thing thehy would do) but when everyone asks where is Netflix they say go ask netflix. WTF? The app is ready, nintenDOH wont approve it. Its been ready forever, got nothing to do with netflix its all nintenDOHs doing as why there is no netflix on Switch. There WAS on Wii and WiiU and 3DS until NintenDOH killed it off so they hate Netflix for some reason.


It's not that simple, Nintendo doesn't just *ignore* developers. Developers submit their application to Nintendo and they go through a testing process to ensure the application follows all of Nintendo's guidelines, then they're either accepted (and the developer can release the application) or they're rejected (and the developer needs to fix whatever issues and resubmit).
Netfix either:
A) Never submitted an application to Nintendo.
B) Submitted an application but it violated Nintendo's guidelines and they refused to fix it.
or C) Submitted an application back when N was more  strict about streaming apps and never tried resubmitting afterwards.


----------



## Morricorne (Mar 22, 2022)

Finally my first Nintendo switch lite update. Buyed switch a week ago. But im curious. What about stability? Like on old 3ds console?
Im still on 13 fw.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Mar 22, 2022)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> It's not that simple, Nintendo doesn't just *ignore* developers. Developers submit their application to Nintendo and they go through a testing process to ensure the application follows all of Nintendo's guidelines, then they're either accepted (and the developer can release the application) or they're rejected (and the developer needs to fix whatever issues and resubmit).
> ...


From wht ive read over the years, Netflix submitted the app as a launch app. NintenDOH said no not for at least a year.
They have the app, they have application for it but nintenDOH refuse to add it, it wasnt denied just delayed and nintenDOH keep it in limbo. Netflix cant submit it again as the submission is already there wating for NimtenDOH to approve or deny. Netflix said its all good and correct just waiting for nintenDOH to complete the submission which they wont.
Someone has paid them to not let netflix on the switch. Maybe hulu? Amazon? Microsoft? Who is anti-netflix and pro-nintendo?

But even now, go do your own enqueries and you get get from both sides they are waiting for the other side.
Its all a lie and nobody is saying the real reason why there is no netflix on the switch.
There is no real, good reason why its not there. The app has been ready forever, nintenDOH are the ones not allowing it but blaming Netflix for the delay.


----------



## xdarkx (Mar 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> before you can adjust the volume on the console buttons, but not with the earphone buttons, now you can.


I know. When I said I can already adjust the volume, I mean i can adjust the volume using the console buttons and headphone buttons.  But now that I think about it, I think the update is referring to adjusting the console volume via console buttons and headphone buttons, and not the headphone's volume that I am thinking of which is independent volume from the console (though it does have similar affect).


----------



## hyprskllz (Mar 22, 2022)

xaxa said:


> The Switch launched 3 Mar 2017
> It took 5 years for folder support.
> 
> Remember how long it took to implement folders the next time anyone out there says you should solely depend on Nintendo for video game preservation.


it'll be another 5 years for themes.


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 22, 2022)

Memoir said:


> Great! Now where's my themes?!
> 
> Source no worky?


Wait another five years for that xD


----------



## scionae (Mar 22, 2022)

Finally, tho if I understood that correctly they won't be able to be seen on the Home screen. Just gonna wait for some modders to do their magic...


----------



## NeoGranzon (Mar 22, 2022)

They waited for the new version of AMS and then i will update my Switch.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Mar 22, 2022)

NakedFaerie said:


> Lame. Cant NintenDOH do anything properly.
> Have they even seen a PlayStation or Xbox and seen how they do folders.
> This is pathetic, they are hidden behind many button clicks.
> I would've liked to see you able to choose a folder and stay in that folder. Like the main screen show ONLY the folder you choose.
> ...



Based Nintendo blocking Shitflix


----------



## linuxares (Mar 22, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> my sweet atelier games finally in some kind of logical order
> 
> View attachment 302737
> 
> I just wish you could open the groups from the main menu instead of having to go to all apps first, gotta love the nintendo caveat™


Who need order, when there is CHAOS?!


----------



## HarveyHouston (Mar 22, 2022)

*FINALLY!* A folder feature on the Switch. PlayStation has it. Xbox has it. Steam has it. Even the Wii U and 3DS had a folder feature. It takes the Switch _FIVE FREAKIN' YEARS_ to finally implement it!


----------



## lordelan (Mar 22, 2022)

Why not on the main home screen? Screw you Nintendo, just screw you.


----------



## such (Mar 22, 2022)

I see you're early with your April Fools' joke this year, but it is quite amusing nonetheless.


----------



## ut2k4master (Mar 22, 2022)

HarvHouHacker said:


> *FINALLY!* A folder feature on the Switch. PlayStation has it. Xbox has it. Steam has it. Even the Wii U and 3DS had a folder feature. It takes the Switch _FIVE FREAKIN' YEARS_ to finally implement it!


the xbox implementation is really bad though


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 22, 2022)

ZachyCatGames said:


> They'll usually bump the key revision and fuse count in updates that have security fixes, then shortly after they'll release an sdk update with authoring tools updated for the new key revision.
> If there aren't many games that use key revision 0b, then not a ton of developers were running the sdk versions with authoring tools that default to 0b when they were creating their master roms.


It doesn't help that 0C came literally the next update after 0B lol. I guess that wasn't enough time for anyone to actually use it.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 22, 2022)

HarvHouHacker said:


> *FINALLY!* A folder feature on the Switch. PlayStation has it. Xbox has it. Steam has it. Even the Wii U and 3DS had a folder feature. It takes the Switch _FIVE FREAKIN' YEARS_ to finally implement it!


The ps5 doesn't have it nor does it have themes either.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 22, 2022)

It is kinda late, isn't it ? Better late than never, I know but still.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 22, 2022)

spotanjo3 said:


> It is kinda late, isn't it ? Better late than never, I know but still.


Do you know if atmosphere has been updated?  I plan to sell my two limited edition switches and I wonder if I should be careful not to update.


----------



## ut2k4master (Mar 22, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Do you know if atmosphere has been updated?  I plan to sell my two limited edition switches and I wonder if I should be careful not to update.


not yet, but it will be in a matter of days/weeks


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 22, 2022)

spotanjo3 said:


> It is kinda late, isn't it ? Better late than never, I know but still.


Yes, only five years later.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 22, 2022)

ut2k4master said:


> not yet, but it will be in a matter of days/weeks


I just updated my main switch, the oled one.  I'm going to sell my second micro sd card for it, since I have it backed up, and I don't really need every game at the same time.  I found something interesting where you can filter by only downloadable games.  since I'm all digital, this works very well.  I can now just have what's on the micro sd card showing up instead of everything.


----------



## SuperDan (Mar 22, 2022)

5 years to get folders....  What about themes.. Ive only had my oled switch since Xmas so I'm new to the switch.. & I really enjoy it playing it loads...  But the layout really sucks maybe in another 5 years it will look more modern


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 22, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> my sweet atelier games finally in some kind of logical order
> 
> View attachment 302737
> 
> I just wish you could open the groups from the main menu instead of having to go to all apps first, gotta love the nintendo caveat™


That's dedication! 
I'm not sure if I should congratulate you or being worried about you. 


Are you OK?


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Mar 22, 2022)

Finally, a meaningful update!
Now, it's still far from being good, way worse than what was on the Wii U/3DS.
The menu is still a boring box design anyone could've done in MSPaint, no music, no life, no nothing.
You still have to use the cluttered "All games" menu instead of, you know, actually using the home menu.
Not to mention, it lacks themes.
Just give us back the entire Wii U menu already 

Btw guys, you should check out uLaunch if you have a modded system.


----------



## SodaSoba (Mar 22, 2022)

A little late but I guess I'll take it.
I'm assuming they'll add groups to main menu in the future, it really does depend where the details and layouts for groups are based from. If it takes from common.szs then we might be able to make progress a lot more but if it's based within allapps.szs I guess we are limited.

Edit judging by screenshots it looks like groups is an applet interesting.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 22, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> 5 years to get folders....  What about themes.. Ive only had my oled switch since Xmas so I'm new to the switch.. & I really enjoy it playing it loads...  But the layout really sucks maybe in another 5 years it will look more modern


Hey, be patient. Another five years.


----------



## mrdude (Mar 22, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> New atmosphere release in 3... 2...


:-), I've already made the FW/ES/NFIM sig patches, so just waiting for Atmosphere to be released so I can make the patches for that, then finally - folder support!


----------



## Alexander1970 -- Atmosphere and 14.0.0 (Mar 22, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> New atmosphere release in 3... 2...



@SciresM highly recommends to wait.

There are "major Changes"....






Source: WiiDatabase (german)


----------



## impeeza (Mar 22, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Do you know if atmosphere has been updated?  I plan to sell my two limited edition switches and I wonder if I should be careful not to update.


https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/releases


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Mar 22, 2022)

Jokes about this borking custom themes aside this is an update that was needed for like 5 years dammit.


----------



## SuperDan (Mar 22, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> Hey, be patient. Another five years.


No I'm inpatient! I want it NOW!


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 22, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> Is it worth playing them all, by the way? I only got the new one right now (Sophie 2) but I know RPGs can tend to suck a lot of time out of you lol. Which ones *don't* have the time limit stuff? I think Ryza and Sophie don't, at least (correct?)


If you don't want to deal with the time limit games but want a good starting point, I'd go with the first Sophie game and play from there. But for the love of God don't do them all in a row or you will burn out.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Mar 22, 2022)

Finally!!! Thank you Nintendo!!! <3 
It seems someone at nintendo finally listened to "Us" fans's wishes and made something like this possble!
well.. better late than never, i always like to say  .

It was a bit of an "unexpected" surprise for me to see this in an switch update  .
tho, i good without this feature, but hay if it's a good feature, it's a good feature, huh?


----------



## Gozaburo (Mar 22, 2022)

Another milestone from the Nintendo company. With any luck we can get background themes in 3 years and 2 years later maybe text messages


----------



## Jayro (Mar 22, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Who need order, when there is CHAOS?!


I see what you did there... #TeamChaos


----------



## Jayro (Mar 22, 2022)

Why didn't atmosphere ever add folders? Why doesn't atmosphere offer anything more than a homebrew menu? Both horizon and atmosphere are very bare-bones, and it's a bit sad, really. Luma3DS offered more on the 3DS with it's Rosalina menu.


----------



## dh3lix-pooch (Mar 22, 2022)

Nintendo being like Apple selling BT late in the game as new feature. Stupid bshit.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 22, 2022)

HarvHouHacker said:


> *FINALLY!* A folder feature on the Switch. PlayStation has it. Xbox has it. Steam has it. Even the Wii U and 3DS had a folder feature. It takes the Switch _FIVE FREAKIN' YEARS_ to finally implement it!


Didn't it take PS4 around 3 years to get them?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 22, 2022)

ut2k4master said:


> the xbox implementation is really bad though



How do you even set it up?


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 22, 2022)

Nintendont slowly catch up with the norm.

And next year you'll get an update that just lets you put content into folders regardless.

Stupid to say, ok let's add folders, but you must have 12 tiles first.

Just let the user make folders without any restriction.


----------



## TomSwitch (Mar 22, 2022)

wiitendo84 said:


> I'm just more surprised that it's been 5 years since the switch has come out and they haven't made a peep about a successor yet.


I am hoping they don't launch the next generation for another 5 years. 10 year life cycle is what I absolutely expect from Nintendo when they are doing well.

Check this out: https://switchbrew.org/w/index.php?title=14.0.0&type=revision&diff=11555&oldid=11554

Nintendo is making what looks like very significant changes to HOS under the hood.


----------



## TomSwitch (Mar 22, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Do you know if atmosphere has been updated?  I plan to sell my two limited edition switches and I wonder if I should be careful not to update.


It won't be 5 years but don't hold your breath.


----------



## FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR (Mar 22, 2022)

Finally. WAY too slow though. and 200 title limit per folder is kinda ugh... but okay.


----------



## Elodain (Mar 22, 2022)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Btw guys, you should check out uLaunch if you have a modded system.


dont you need to be on like an old ass version of HOS for uLaunch?


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Mar 22, 2022)

Elodain said:


> dont you need to be on like an old ass version of HOS for uLaunch?


I don't think so, or at least it's not mentionned on its github + it had some recent development going on


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 22, 2022)

Spider_Man said:


> Nintendont slowly catch up with the norm.
> 
> And next year you'll get an update that just lets you put content into folders regardless.
> 
> ...


I didn't updated, so I can't test myself, but I guess it will work if you grab free apps until reach 12, then create folders, than delete.


----------



## kendellse (Mar 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> And the "accidental" updates start on 3.2.1...


im dying here mannne, my wife was using my switch this morning and updated to 14.0.0.. now i can't run my hb.


----------



## impeeza (Mar 22, 2022)

kendellse said:


> im dying here mannne, my wife was using my switch this morning and updated to 14.0.0.. now i can't run my hb.


restoring a backup of you (emu)NAND. NO OTHER WAY until CFW gets updated


----------



## Zumoly (Mar 22, 2022)

I was hyped for this but after seeing the screenshots it's really sad.
What's stopping Nintendo from showing these "groups" directly available on the home menu?


----------



## BabuFrik (Mar 22, 2022)

I still wish they were accesible from home screen, if they could do it for 3DS, they can do it for switch


----------



## Leen (Mar 22, 2022)

Aheago said:


> It’s not just a folder, it’s a group



vita did it 10 years ago they have no excuse


----------



## Ampersound (Mar 22, 2022)

Nintendo is most likely gonna sell this feature as the "cool next hot new thing".
Which has been a standard for yeeears.
Still glad they added them.


----------



## SilverWah (Mar 22, 2022)

They did the same shit on 3DS lol.


----------



## Robika (Mar 22, 2022)

And here I was hoping to find stability jokes


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 22, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Do you know if atmosphere has been updated?  I plan to sell my two limited edition switches and I wonder if I should be careful not to update.



You can check atmosphere update at its GitHub. Right now, not yet. And I always update to the latest atomsphere but stay with lower firmware update because I don't need newer games to run at all. If you like the latest games that required the higher FW then go for it.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 22, 2022)

spotanjo3 said:


> You can check atmosphere update at its GitHub. Right now, not yet. And I always update to the latest atomsphere but stay with lower firmware update because I don't need newer games to run at all. If you like the latest games that required the higher FW then go for it.


Well, I don't plan to exploit my switches, but I'm selling two of them and if the person wants to exploit them, I want that to be an option.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 22, 2022)

updater my mariko switch (not hacked) my v1 is still on 13 hell even brilliant diamond on my v1 isn't fully updated because it breaks the lumanesent mod


----------



## DudderButter (Mar 22, 2022)

Nintendo listening? Didn't think I'd see the day. Maybe they're making it up to us when they randomly shut down the DSI/Wii shops...but I doubt it.

The moment I got the notice for the update on the Switch, I had to check here. I can live with waiting for the next Atmosphere and Hekate patch. But I'm wondering if there will be new sigpatches to wait for as well?


----------



## Tsukiru (Mar 22, 2022)

Wow that took forever! And apparently is still not the greatest, not being on the main menu. But still, people wanted a cleaner app menu. 

How about those themes and maybe actually appealing (and relevant) icons, then? Or a less miserable shop experience? Or will that also take another 5 years?


----------



## Prior22 (Mar 23, 2022)

I accidentally updated my Switch firmware.  When should we expect an RCM update to allow for atmosphere to continue to run?


----------



## Elodain (Mar 23, 2022)

Zumoly said:


> I was hyped for this but after seeing the screenshots it's really sad.
> What's stopping Nintendo from showing these "groups" directly available on the home menu?


Absolutely nothing.

Save maybe making it available in the NSO Expansion Pack's $35 a year Expansion Pack.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 23, 2022)

Prior22 said:


> I accidentally updated my Switch firmware.  When should we expect an RCM update to allow for atmosphere to continue to run?


Your RCM should still be working, but there's no real ETA on homebrew other than when it's good, stable, and ready to be released.


----------



## TomSwitch (Mar 23, 2022)

DudderButter said:


> Nintendo listening? Didn't think I'd see the day. Maybe they're making it up to us when they randomly shut down the DSI/Wii shops...but I doubt it.
> 
> The moment I got the notice for the update on the Switch, I had to check here. I can live with waiting for the next Atmosphere and Hekate patch. But I'm wondering if there will be new sigpatches to wait for as well?


What do you think? Of course it take a tiny bit of time for signpatch author to do their work, or if they have retired form this then the wait will be much longer ( for someone who wants it enough to work on it )


----------



## impeeza (Mar 23, 2022)

Prior22 said:


> I accidentally updated my Switch firmware.  When should we expect an RCM update to allow for atmosphere to continue to run?


what are you talking about?  RCM does nothing to do with atmosphére be able to run on new firmware, if you update without read then you could:

Restore a backup of your (emu)NAND before update.
wait until the people what works FOR FREE on atmosphére could get working on the new firmware, they are great, but they are human.
next time please read.


----------



## TomSwitch (Mar 23, 2022)

impeeza said:


> what are you talking about?  RCM does nothing to do with atmosphére be able to run on new firmware, if you update without read then you could:
> 
> Restore a backup of your (emu)NAND before update.
> wait until the people what works FOR FREE on atmosphére could get working on the new firmware, they are great, but they are human.
> next time please read.


Restoring nand for people who goes online is not a good idea, not unless backup is made after every server visit. The change in log file is likely to get you banned.

Nintendo bundling game update with system update is probably what cause so many "accidental" updates. Tell your wife/girl friend/child to never do any update without your permission is the only way to prevent this, and for you check if there is any new HOS version before you update your game is the only way to prevent this "accident".


----------



## impeeza (Mar 23, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> Restoring nand for people who goes online is not a good idea, not unless backup is made after every server visit. The change in log file is likely to get you banned.


if is going online without 90dns or a proper configurated atmosphére sure is already banned


----------



## TomSwitch (Mar 23, 2022)

impeeza said:


> if is going online without 90dns or a proper configurated atmosphére sure is already banned


All those accidental update is likely to be from Nintendo server


----------



## impeeza (Mar 23, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> All those accidental update is likely to be from Nintendo server


exctly


----------



## Prior22 (Mar 23, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Your RCM should still be working, but there's no real ETA on homebrew other than when it's good, stable, and ready to be released.



I misspoke and should have just said atmosphere. Anyways just based off past track record should I expect more than a few weeks for a new atmosphere version to be released?  Just interested in typically how long atmosphere is able to counter the Nintendo releases.


----------



## TomSwitch (Mar 23, 2022)

Prior22 said:


> I misspoke and should have just said atmosphere. Anyways just based off past track record should I expect more than a few weeks for a new atmosphere version to be released?  Just interested in typically how long atmosphere is able to counter the Nintendo releases.


Comparing the complexity of the change may give you a feel on how long this one is going to take relative to the other releases.
This list looks longer than the others to me. The using optimization option ("Kernel is now compiled with -O3 again instead of -Os ") in compiling of HOS may add significantly to the time too. My bet is the wait is going to be much longer than normal.
https://switchbrew.org/w/index.php?title=14.0.0&type=revision&diff=11555&oldid=11554


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Mar 23, 2022)

"folder" system is actually just tags



Your menu will still be a mess


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 23, 2022)

Ah, crap.
Was already getting the nag and watching the system being a brat and slow running games with the constant nag when switching or loading anything. So I used daybreak to apply the update.

Well, guess I'm stuck waiting until the next version of Atmosphere and Hekate are available for use.


----------



## CrimsonKnights (Mar 23, 2022)

I accidentally updated while using emuMMC, how do I delete the emuMMC that’s on the new update so I can create a new emuMMC


----------



## CrimsonKnights (Mar 23, 2022)

CrimsonKnights said:


> I accidentally updated while using emuMMC, how do I delete the emuMMC that’s on the new update so I can create a new emuMMC


Never mind I got it, probably a dumb question. I just got into modding the switch about two weeks ago so I’m fairly new, all I had to do was delete the emuMMC folder and create a new one, now back to normal. Airplane mode for sure


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 23, 2022)

late as usual nintendo


----------



## emilin_rose (Mar 23, 2022)

i'd like a themes option too though.


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 23, 2022)

CrimsonKnights said:


> Never mind I got it, probably a dumb question. I just got into modding the switch about two weeks ago so I’m fairly new, all I had to do was delete the emuMMC folder and create a new one, now back to normal. Airplane mode for sure


The bottom line for CFW is just that: do your stuff on emunand, always on emunand. You just mess with sysnand after everything is perfect and running on emunand.

Extra suggestion of mine is to wait a week to update (even with atmosphere available), because it is not uncommon for Nintendo to release a follow up update with minor fixes in this time frame.


----------



## TomSwitch (Mar 23, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> The bottom line for CFW is just that: do your stuff on emunand, always on emunand. You just mess with sysnand after everything is perfect and running on emunand.
> 
> Extra suggestion of mine is to wait a week to update (even with atmosphere available), because it is not uncommon for Nintendo to release a follow up update with minor fixes in this time frame.


Normally no game requires the new HOS for a while, if you go online you can also wait until Nintendo force you to update. No reason to update HOS just to have the latest ahead of others, there is normally nothing to gain.

That is about HOS. Don't update unless you are forced to by your desire of ( whatever that may be ). It's normally not about Nintendo release quality. Nintendo can be perfect but it does not mean your home brew will continue to work.

Concerning atmosphere I would update immediately. My recommendation to others is also to wait a bit. The risk with atmosphere is low, this risk with HOS is so much higher if you value your favorite home brews, maybe some of them won't get updated to work with new HOS. If something don't work with a new Atmosphere release going back just take the few seconds needed to restore some files. So much more troublesome to restore HOS and you loose everything you did since the last backup you made.

PS: I have a gut feeling that new Atmosphere release is coming within the week. I wonder what other goodies is coming in addition to compatibility with HOS 14 ( not a priority to me, I probably won't need to update HOS on my emunand for many many months ).


----------



## musmanzafar (Mar 23, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> Normally no game requires the new HOS for a while, if you go online you can also wait until Nintendo force you to update. No reason to update HOS just to have the latest ahead of others, there is normally nothing to gain.
> 
> That is about HOS. Don't update unless you are forced to by your desire of ( whatever that may be ). It's normally not about Nintendo release quality. Nintendo can be perfect but it does not mean your home brew will continue to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prior22 (Mar 23, 2022)

Just read support for 14.0 is available with the new atmosphere release. Michael did an awesome job getting it done this quickly.


----------



## binkinator (Mar 23, 2022)

Prior22 said:


> Just read support for 14.0 is available with the new atmosphere release. Michael did an awesome job getting it done this quickly.



Agreed!  Awesome stuff.  Regular people should still wait a bit to update.  You don’t NEED groups (but you DO need a working Atmosphere and prolly sigpatches.)

https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/pull/1799

edit:

There still might be work that needs to be done so use at your own risk:
https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/releases
https://github.com/CTCaer/hekate/releases/tag/v5.7.2
https://gbatemp.net/threads/sigpatches-for-atmosphere-hekate-fss0-fusee-package3.571543/


----------



## Prior22 (Mar 24, 2022)

Edit: never mind I was able to load fusee.bin.  Thanks again to Michael for the quick release. Only was without my switch for a day.


----------



## TomSwitch (Mar 24, 2022)

Hi pioneers who updated, perhaps you can help others by posting if any homebrew breaks with HOS14.

I will update Atmosphere but not HOS. If somebody report that my app breaks with HOS14 I might update to HOS14 otherwise I will just wait until I need HOS14.

On second thought I will wait a bit to update Atmosphere. There are lots of new commits since the per-release was released.


----------



## error404bsod (Mar 24, 2022)

How about Nintendo badge arcade for swi"ch


----------



## binkinator (Mar 24, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> Hi pioneers who updated, perhaps you can help others by posting if any homebrew breaks with HOS14.
> 
> I will update Atmosphere but not HOS. If somebody report that my app breaks with HOS14 I might update to HOS14 otherwise I will just wait until I need HOS14.
> 
> On second thought I will wait a bit to update Atmosphere. There are lots of new commits since the per-release was released.



Hey @TomSwitch 

Haven't done a deep dive but I'm smoke testing all my installed hb apps.  So far I've not seen any issues with Edizon-SE or Breeze.  Can't vouch for all hb yet and there might be some edge cases to find but in general atmosphere/hekate/sigpatches all work great and all my games launch w/o issue.

Bottom Line:  I think you're safe to upgrade for your apps.


----------



## TomSwitch (Mar 24, 2022)

binkinator said:


> Hey @TomSwitch
> 
> Haven't done a deep dive but I'm smoke testing all my installed hb apps.  So far I've not seen any issues with Edizon-SE or Breeze.  Can't vouch for all hb yet and there might be some edge cases to find but in general atmosphere/hekate/sigpatches all work great and all my games launch w/o issue.
> 
> Bottom Line:  I think you're safe to upgrade for your apps.


Appear to work is 90% of the battle won.  You are on HOS 14?

I tested atmosphere 1.3 and it did not seems to have broken anything I care about. ( I am not updating HOS )


----------



## JayBae (Mar 25, 2022)

binkinator said:


> Bottom Line: I think you're safe to upgrade for your apps.




I'm on 14.0.0|AMS 1.3.0 everything works fine! only had to remove "Mission Control" and "Sys_botbase" to get it to stop crashing, those HB need to update still. all my other HB works fine and as expected. 

Anywho~ going back to modding BOTW. XD


----------



## TomSwitch (Mar 25, 2022)

JayBae said:


> I'm on 14.0.0|AMS 1.3.0 everything works fine! only had to remove "Mission Control" and "Sys_botbase" to get it to stop crashing, those HB need to update still. all my other HB works fine and as expected.
> 
> Anywho~ going back to modding BOTW. XD


Mission control may be a good reason to not update. If it was able to wake up Switch I would be using it and save some money than to buy pro controller which disappoint with the drift problem. ( my second one is starting to drift )


----------



## JayBae (Mar 25, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> Mission control may be a good reason to not update. If it was able to wake up Switch I would be using it and save some money than to buy pro controller which disappoint with the drift problem.



Tho I do like Mission Control so i can use my nifty WiiU Pro Controller, it's not a deal breaker, being all the HB that's still being worked on will be up in a couple days, plus I did not wanna keep having the system update popup every time I try to launch a game....Always trying to trick me into agreeing to updates! you sneaky >:3 got my eye on you Nintendo!~

Anywho~

An update is being worked on for Mission Control, says give em like two days, apparently Nintendo's update changed just enough to cause issues. What they said below.



ndeadly said:


> just wait a day or two while I finalise the release.


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 26, 2022)

By the way, 14.0.0 comes with updated gamecard firmware. Just thought I'd mention it. No going back now


----------



## TomSwitch (Mar 27, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> By the way, 14.0.0 comes with updated gamecard firmware. Just thought I'd mention it. No going back now


It's always good to consider that a possibility, thanks for the confirmation, you can always go back just have to stick to eshop only ( not good for some people ). Fuse or this more troublesome? I am fine with both but there is really no good reason to update yet.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 27, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> By the way, 14.0.0 comes with updated gamecard firmware. Just thought I'd mention it. No going back now


The new lotus firmware didn’t burn a fuse (for whatever reason), so the old one should still work


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 27, 2022)

ZachyCatGames said:


> The new lotus firmware didn’t burn a fuse (for whatever reason), so the old one should still work


Lmao wow, way to go Nintendo


----------



## FirM (Apr 4, 2022)

Sorry to blow up another thread on the subject, but I'm waiting to upgrade until someone can confirm that Goldleaf and/or Tinfoil work on Atmos 1.3 | HOS 14.0.0. Checkpoint too. And do those 12+ NSP Forwarders (i.e. Retroarch) still work too?

I need those sweet sweet folders in my veins lol.

Edit: I can't figure out AtmolXL or DBI, and USB installs never worked for me via Tinfoil, so I always went the traditional SD card transfer route.


----------



## TomSwitch (Apr 6, 2022)

I finally updated to 14.1, I applaud Nintendo for not doing anything disruptive to users, on the other hand the group feature is quite lame. It's just an extension to the sort feature in "All Software" which is only available to people with more than 12 games. Now you have another way to locate your game if you have too many and you even forgot the first letter of the name of the game. Now you can put in some effort to organize them into group, name them so you won't forget and when you are old and forgetful hopefully you be able to find them again.

Hey Nintendo, this group feature requires too much work! How about a auto grouping by genres or publishers? How about by year bought and put also a number beside the folder so we can see at one glance which year we bought the most number of games from your eshop. Group by play time or play frequency would be very interesting too.


----------

